
Why the screaming hairy armadillo weeps - headalgorithm
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02386-x
======
zafka
The title of this article automatically gets an upvote from me. It will go
into my list of sayings and sentences that I am saving for when I write that
book someday.

